# Ready to go Fishing!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Well we made it thru Hurricane Gustav than Ike. The docks and boat sheds are ok and the fishing is going to be great. Sept 18<SUP>th</SUP> I will have the boats back in the slips and ready to go. Your boat is waiting and the trout and redfish are calling you. Looking forward to a good fall fishing season. I made a trip out between the two storms and caught plenty of trout and redfish. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> Give me a call and we can get you out on the water and catching fish! <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.RatherBe-Fishing.com <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Pictures of docks all cleaned up and ready for the boats. "If you build it the fish will come"


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Capt Gene where are your docks at?

Charles Pensacola


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Who is that shady looking character?










:shedevil


----------

